
Airlines to Cut Summer Flights Up to 90% - spking
https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/news/airlines-to-cut-summer-flights-up-to-90-25-with-rebound-far-off/ar-BB12kxc9
======
apotatopot
Now if only they would let me use the funds for flights I canceled _at any
point in time_ however I please, I'll care. If I fill out a web form in a
specific way, then want to change some of the data I entered, that doesn't
cost them anything. This especially applies to airlines that have open
seating. I'm just a number moving from one flight to another and I can't
change the name associated with that number? Why are you keeping my money and
taking 100 bucks from it after a year? Oh yeah, "company policy". Airlines
suck.

